# Overcome Candidiasis Naturally



## 20884 (Aug 26, 2005)

Want to overcome Candidiasis naturally??This site has some information:http://www.sumeria.net/health/cadida.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Postgrad Med J. 1992 Jun;68(800):453-4. Related Articles, Links Comment in: Postgrad Med J. 1993 Jan;69(807):80.The role of faecal Candida albicans in the pathogenesis of food-intolerant irritable bowel syndrome.Middleton SJ, Coley A, Hunter JO.Department of Gastroenterology, Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, UK.Candida albicans was sought in stool samples from 38 patients with irritable bowel syndrome and 20 healthy controls. In only three patients with irritable bowel syndrome was C. albicans discovered and these patients had either recently received antibiotics or the stool sample had been delayed more than 24 hours in transit. C. albicans was isolated from none of the control stool samples. We conclude that C. albicans is not involved in the aetiology of the irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 1437926


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks, India. You are a busy researcher.Eric, apart from the fact that your quoted study is from 1993, there is nothing in India's article to suggest that candida has anything to do with IBS. Adhering to a yeast-free diet can be beneficial for IBSers, however.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I Thought he might find the study interesting.I have been where he is in researching. I can see the wheels turning.







Its also something to know that in the millions of people scoped for IBS, candida is not seen as a major player in IBS, unless the person has a severely compromised immune system, (not a part of IBS) like aids or cancer or major surgery.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

he sure is arnie as is eric and its v much appreciated,and im sure everyone on here agrees


----------



## 15778 (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought the same thing as eric when I saw this post.. "been there, done that."I notice one commonly suggested candida treatment is missing from the information. Grapefruit seed extract (not grape seed) is alegidly a powerful anti-fungal (and anti-bacterial so be careful, you don't want to kill the helpful bacteria in your gut too) that kills candida.Looking at the information I feel that some of the herb and supplement suggestions may be risky, so please learn about possible toxicity before you put anything into your body. And be sure to get checked out by a doc before you resort to any of this. It is worth ruling out other problems first.I tried enteric coated peppermint once, and it burned my insides... I also remember the soapy taste of Caprylic acid, blech. All in all, I would say that ingesting weird things isn't a good idea.I had quite a bit of success with dietary changes. As the information says "Diet is your main weapon against candida" and I would have to agree, if not with the candida theory. Diet is simply the safest and most effective change to improve bowel symptoms of any kind, even if it's not the cause or cure.The recomended anti-candida diet is VERY similar to the specific carbohydrate diets that are recomended for both IBS and IBD by the alternative therapy community.Probably the best thing you can do if you believe candida is causing your bowel distress is stop eating anything that has refined sugar. But that's good advice for just about everyone, healthy or not, and it is probably a huge change for most people for the better. Start with that and see how it goes.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:notice one commonly suggested candida treatment is missing from the information. Grapefruit seed extract (not grape seed) is alegidly a powerful anti-fungal (and anti-bacterial so be careful, you don't want to kill the helpful bacteria in your gut too) that kills candida.


Be careful with that grapefruit seed stuff. I used it and got a really bad case of gurd which I have been bothered with since. That is powerful stuff if ya want to eat up your inners


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

Eric, that may be true, but there are probably a lot of people on this board who are looking for answers and that do NOT have IBS or are misdiagnosed. I do not and hardly ever have experienced pain and although I was diagnosed by a doctor, I believe that pain is a main symptom of IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Pain is a must for an IBS diagnoses, but not for a functional one.There is functional d and c and functional abdominable pain. TThere are some 25 to thirty functional gi disorders.GI Disorders in Adults http://www.iffgd.org/GIDisorders/GIAdults.htmlThere is a high overlap of some of the functional bowel disorders suggesting similar problems involved."The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments."ASCIA Position Statement: Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy, Asthma and Immune Disorders Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004 "INAPPROPRIATE TESTINGChronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management."http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I notice one commonly suggested candida treatment is missing from the information. Grapefruit seed extract (not grape seed) is alegidly a powerful anti-fungal (and anti-bacterial so be careful, you don't want to kill the helpful bacteria in your gut too) that kills candida.


Some research suggests GSE may not really have any kind of anti-bacterial activity. Wikipedia mentions this.My (anecdotal) experience is that GSE is indeed a dud as an anti-bacterial agent (at least when compared to the antibiotics I took subsequently.)


----------

